# Vintage Market



## krj (Apr 29, 2019)

My cousin has been hosting a vintage market 3 times a year, for a couple years now. She tried for the first couple events to get me to come sell food, but I wasn't ready at that point. I have however been to her last two, the latest of which was Saturday. I did a burnt end dinner with beans, potato salad, cornbread, pickle and a drink. 

I do out burnt ends a little different then what I'd call "traditional". I smoke whole packers, then cube the point and flat, then it goes into a pan with a mixture of bbq sauce and Dr. Pepper to be either baked or smoked off again.

It wasn't a very good turn out at the event, and I lost some money but it's always nice to have a reason to work on my craft. Here's some various shots of everything along the way. 

The final plate.







One of three pans of burnt ends.






This is about 2/3 of the brisket cubed up. This tub was heaping by the time I finished. Had a good smoke ring and great flavor.






Chuck roll. Fist time I used this cut, it's a pretty interesting piece of meat. Didn't quite cube up like I wanted but I now know it shreds amazingly and would make some killer hot beef sandwiches. 






Chuck roll pre cook. 30lbs of beef right there. 






7 briskets and 1 chuck roll were cooked for this event. 





















7 briskets and 1 chuck roll trimmed, ready to be seasoned and smoke . 






Hidden within these beans are a ton of pulled pork and bacon. 






Bonus not so glamorous shot! I didn't have these at the event, but I tried these out for the first time for Easter. Dino eggs and what I'm called devilsaur eggs, because I'm a nerd and why not??? These were delicious, and super easy and cheap to make. Might do these as a menu item for events going forward.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 29, 2019)

It all looks great but the Deviled Dino Eggs are one of the coolest creations I've seen...JJ


----------



## Medina Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

I want to make Deviled Dino Eggs NOW. food looks very good


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 29, 2019)

Looks great!! If you don’t mind me asking what do you charge for a plate? Tell us more about those eggs I’m intrigued.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 29, 2019)

Great Job!!


----------



## krj (Apr 29, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Looks great!! If you don’t mind me asking what do you charge for a plate? Tell us more about those eggs I’m intrigued.



The plate pictured with a drink was $9. There was one other food vendor at the event, not sure how well they did. But the prices for their food were comparable to mine, but mine was larger meal.

As for the eggs, I found them here a few weeks back. I had to do a small cook for some friends so I grabbed a dozen eggs, a couple pounds of breakfast sausage, and a package of bacon.


----------

